

QuakeCon 2012 - John Carmack Keynote - kefs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wt-iVFxgFWk&hd=1

======
kefs
Just a comment to add.. John Carmack's keynotes aren't the usual fluff you get
from most CEOs... he gets technical and doesn't hold your hand.

